# Intermittent rear light problems



## petercs (Jul 30, 2013)

I am getting error messages on my dashboard for my right turn signal and then my rear brake. 
- it happens after I have been driving for more than 5 min's
- does not happen every time I use the car
Thoughts?
Thanks, 
PeterCS


----------



## TruSpdGti (Oct 8, 2004)

I had the same problem. It ended up being that the tail light is a regular bulb and the brake lights are led which are above it. Since the tail lights are always on they get hot and melt the plastic led circuit. I had to buy a new tail light which now have metal in between to prevent this from happening. I only did the passenger so far the, driver side hasn't had any issues yet. They are like $250 so i will not replace it unless it happens lol.


----------

